

Reasons Not to Start a Company - dmcgregor
http://bostinno.com/all-series/so-you-want-to-be-a-founder-3-reasons-not-to-start-a-company/

======
spambot
Spammer Detected: <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dmcgregor>

